# Happy saturday



## zenergy (Aug 20, 2016)

Happy Saturday.
We have much to be thankful for!!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 20, 2016)

You suck and your bullshit advice sucks..


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 20, 2016)

Have a good weekend


----------



## zenergy (Aug 20, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> You suck and your bullshit advice sucks..



Please show me different with your facts based upon not just us injecting every 3 days but real logged data. I understand traditional but there is always ways to have better results. I am curious what line of work your in. Do we go to a Barber to get a stress test or vice versa. Knowledge is power and its typical to get mad at something we dont understand. I know invasive medicine and i have been involved in anabolic studies with various involving test subjects and rats.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 20, 2016)

go fuk your sister


----------



## zenergy (Aug 20, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> You suck and your bullshit advice sucks..



Please remind me what you do for a living? Most of the time when a person reacts negatively and just cant seem to understand the term " Subjective" they have issues with seeing the other side of the equation. As for me i have personally provided and supported several studies with anaboloics. Specifically with its relationship to head trauma in NFL Football players and Proffesional wrestlers. These studies intersected my path with mini studies involving myself, rats and bodybuilders. All of thsi was lead by a world reowned Neurosurgeon, previous team MD for the PITT. Steelers and the current Medical Director for The Pop Warner Football League.....DR Julian Bailes.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 20, 2016)

zenergy what the fuk are u still doing here I thought I told u to go fuk your sister?


----------



## zenergy (Aug 20, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> go fuk your sister



 Vacuous insults. Quite impressive. Remind me of your experience in any study other than self injecting. Dont get me wrong i have facilitated some  interviews with Bodybuilder, perhaps one professional BB and an endocrinologist whereas they are seeking education from the BB space. Your experienced but lack the ability to see the other side of the equations. Thats on you not me.


----------



## Seeker (Aug 20, 2016)

Let's chill it out here.


----------



## zenergy (Aug 20, 2016)

zenergy said:


> Vacuous insults. Quite impressive. Remind me of your experience in any study other than self injecting. Dont get me wrong i have facilitated some  interviews with Bodybuilder, perhaps one professional BB and an endocrinologist whereas they are seeking education from the BB space. Your experienced but lack the ability to see the other side of the equations. Thats on you not me.



Sorry i did , it was a quickie


----------



## zenergy (Aug 20, 2016)

Seeker said:


> Let's chill it out here.



I am very chilled.I am just looking forward to more insults. Thank you can we have another.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 20, 2016)

Zenergy u come off as a know it all my way is right your way is wrong type of guy. I don't even read your posts anymore.


----------



## Dex (Aug 20, 2016)

Zenergy, I don't know you but you seem like a D-bag. Also, you have many grammatical errors for having a PhD.


----------



## zenergy (Aug 20, 2016)

Your perception and inferences are not correct.  When anybody knows facts they speak with him confidence. Just because you have been injecting cholesterol for years doesn't mean anyone else's facts are wrong. Excuse my french but they way some people think comes across some as if they lack intelligence.


----------



## zenergy (Aug 20, 2016)

Dex said:


> Zenergy, I don't know you but you seem like a D-bag. Also, you have many grammatical errors for having a PhD.



Sorry, going forward I'll do better. I don't know you that's why I won't judge you based upon how you look or your Grammer skills.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Aug 20, 2016)

I asked a friend once if he ever weighed himself before and after he took a shit to see how much it weighed. He got angry with me and said I was ridiculous. 


He said it's better to just shit on the scale and weigh it that way. More accurate and quicker.


----------



## DreamChaser (Aug 20, 2016)

Lolol what have I been missing


----------



## zenergy (Aug 20, 2016)

Dex said:


> Zenergy, I don't know you but you seem like a D-bag. Also, you have many grammatical errors for having a PhD.



I understand.  I experienced a TBI last year and I am not the person I used to be. On another note, it doesn't  discredit my previous work or  research.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 20, 2016)

zenergy said:


> I understand.  I experienced a TBI last year and I am not the person I used to be. On another note, it doesn't  discredit my previous work or  research.



None of which you have cited... there have been many to hit the boards and call themselves MD or PhD and found to be false.

Claiming a PhD doesn't impress us.  Sharing knowledge does. Still waiting for that.

Do you even lift?


----------



## Joliver (Aug 21, 2016)

Doctor Jol was found out pretty quickly. But I knew it was a bold gambit to say I was a gynecologist and solicit pics from the lady members.

Still accepting new patients...


----------



## justaddwater (Aug 21, 2016)

zenergy said:


> Sorry, going forward I'll do better. I don't know you that's why I won't judge you based upon how you look or your Grammer skills.



*grammar.


Sorry, had to


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 21, 2016)

justaddwater said:


> *grammar.
> 
> 
> Sorry, had to



hahahahaha


----------



## Jada (Aug 21, 2016)

guerillakilla said:


> i asked a friend once if he ever weighed himself before and after he took a shit to see how much it weighed. He got angry with me and said i was ridiculous.
> 
> 
> He said it's better to just shit on the scale and weigh it that way. More accurate and quicker.



lmfao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 21, 2016)

This dude is a clown.


----------



## Runningwild (Aug 21, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> This dude is a clown.



Agreed makes me think he has some type of alterior motive since he keeps posting and hanging around with all the continued abuse he is getting


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 21, 2016)

anytime some jerkoff just pops up telling everyone how smart he is 99% of the time its all bullshit


----------



## RichPopeye (Aug 21, 2016)

Zenergy...how long is a piece of string?


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Aug 21, 2016)

RichPopeye. Break out the throat punch.


----------



## RichPopeye (Aug 21, 2016)

GuerillaKilla said:


> RichPopeye. Break out the throat punch.



Don't threaten me with a good time Killa!


----------



## ToolSteel (Aug 21, 2016)

Ok, I confess. I too have a phd. 3 of them, actually. All by the age of 26. 

Dr TS. I like that.


----------



## RichPopeye (Aug 21, 2016)

Dr TS,can I get a prescription for a real heavy 12 week dose of Test E ?


----------

